

Show HN: Appbase – Build powerful apps without any server code - sidi
http://new.appbase.io

======
fiatjaf
Lacks explanation. Maybe some bits of code in the front page, to give the
visitor a better idea of how it looks like.

------
anonfunction
Looks like a copy of Firebase.

~~~
sidi
There are some similarities. The big differences: Appbase is a graph API
(similar to Neo4j), all your data is indexed and searchable instantly.

